# Caravan Insurance in Portugal



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello All
OK so I need a bit of help with the above, and there is no better place than the ex-pat collective to ask for answers. 

We have recently bought a Caravan (reboque sem motore) and intend to travel throughout Europe with it.
It will be Portuguese registered and towed by a Portuguese plated vehicle.

It is a 2018 model, Brand New and clearly I would like to insure it on a comprehensive basis, ideally all risks.
My existing Insurers will offer me cover on a 3rd Party basis only, combining it with the Car insurance.
So..........does anyone know of any Insurance companies or Brokers here in Portugal, ideally on the Silver Coast who may be able to arrange this for me.
As ever, replies are really appreciated.
Thanks
Rob


----------

